# Been said before but Jesus H Christ



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If you can afford a car that costs upwards of Â£20,000 learn to fucking spell.

That is it, nothing more, I mean for fucks sake you get free schooling in this country!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What's the value of a car got to do with it?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> What's the value of a car got to do with it?


I am assuming there is a degree of intelligence due to a. They can afford to buy a Â£20,000 plus car and b. They can work out how to use a PC and the forum.

Its ridiculous, hear/here, there/their, I mean for fucks sake my 6 year old knows the difference. And we wonder why the country is a shit hole.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dunno - I know a number of office staff, now this is working for a LA, that earn in excess of Â£40k, they can afford a TT, use google and book 3 holidays but can't string two words together to form any sort of written/typed work.

What do we do.... we promote them. So really no surprises.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't spell and fit into these catagories, my numbers are quite good though


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> learn to fucking spell.


wot du u meen lurn to spel?

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > What's the value of a car got to do with it?
> ...


Would it be childish to point out the 'Its ridiculous' that should be 'It's ridiculous'? It's - It is - contractive, dropping letters and replacing with apostrophe.

Starting a sentence with 'and'; that's certainly not cricket!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I mean for fucks sake .


Don't forget the missing possessive apostrophe indicating 'sake' belonging to 'fuck'.

Also, a "6 year old what? Car? Foot? House? (BTW 'six', 'year', 'old' are all adjectives describing the missing noun and should be linked with hyphens (eg "my six-year-old XXX").

:roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

....... here we go ......... :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

John C said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Theres a huge difference between 'on line' conversational (MSN etc) and forum messages where a degree of liberty can be taken with punctuation and abbreviations such as 'u' and 'FFS' and not knowing the difference between here and hear and there and their.

For example, I turn right at my desk and I allow myself a certain leniency in language on my personal desktop (i.e. this one) in the same way when im (there I go again) in the pub I dont use the same language as when I am in meetings (there I didnt do it that time) or when I turn left at my desk and use my business laptop.

However, not knowing how to spell simple little words does not fall into either of these categories.

For example, shortening words and so on when in conversation is fine, but mispronouncing them altogether would have you laughed out of the pub.

Amazes me every time I log onto this and other forums (theres another one, in conversation u may well say that last sentence but obviously it isnt correct English, as forums are conversational environments that is fine). Who would 'say' thats is fine when thats fine is more likely to be said in conversation for example.

It is completely different to an inability to spell words my 6 year old (blatantly obvious what that refers to, would I have to explain it if we were discussing this face to face? No) is learning for spelling tests.

However, in my boredom I have also fallen into one of my own 'traps of tedium' in that I have started a thread based on a subject matter which has been discussed to death and subsequently I have begun a journey into which I wouldnt normally wish to venture much the same as one discussing wheels, colour of cars or DSG.

I think it all started in my childhood when I realised that I couldnt hear what was over there never mind over here. I believed it was their fault but in the end I came to the conclusion that a glass of Scotch was a good idea and all this was just a way of passing a small part of the tedium we call life.

EDIT - if there are any typos in there tough shit, im absolutely hammered. Although I have to say, they serve a damn fine pint at my local, well done that man!

Oh and anyone who ever says pork scratchings arent a delicacy is talking out his starry brown one

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> EDIT - if there are any typos in there tough shit, im absolutely hammered. Although I have to say, they serve a damn fine pint at my local, well done that man!
> 
> [smiley=freak.gif]


Reminds me of why I gave up booze


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Thats Blackburn for you. :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Is it the Blackburn your thinking of?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You spout about as much pish as me - some like hearing their own voices..... you just like seeing your written word. :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

saint said:


> You spout about as much pish as me - some like hearing their own voices..... you just like seeing your written word. :roll:


eh!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > You spout about as much pish as me - some like hearing their own voices..... you just like seeing your written word. :roll:
> ...


Not you - the Heather Mills-McCartney of the forum.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok carry on number 1. I will continue to spout pish got to pay the mortgage somehow


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Never knew hospital radio was on during the night!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Never knew hospital radio was on during the night!


ha ha nice one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So which station?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Real


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Now there's a contradiction :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

It pays well and a great place to work.You still thinking on a mk2 saint?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I am yes - just need to sell current and fix finance but my mind is made-up to make the switch.

(Read my mind as - g/f has now said she likes the MKII. I have no reason to argue)


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Nice one what did you do to swing g/f so i can give it a try :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Leg said:


> Theres a huge difference between - bla bla bla - starry brown one
> 
> [smiley=freak.gif]


lol - drunken rant!

Agree with all though, as always part of the fun in threads like these is the opportunity they present to be a complete pedant. It does piss me off however when someone takes no regard for their written English to the extent where you miss the point and just focus on the inaccuracies.

This for example.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

She was a BOS employee.....lol


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> She was a BOS employee.....lol


I know! Bringing the side down or what!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO @ KMP

"From what I could understand in that collection of unpunctuated and randomly selected words (of course, I say 'words' in the loosest sense of the word though, as most of them are either used in the wrong context or have basic letters missing!), you want to know how we know it's you? Well you have your pikeyprofilechavheaven in your TTF profile, so it was hardly rocket science to work out that the Ka monstrosity was yours."

Never one to hold back on his thoughts! :lol:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Leg said:


> If you can afford a car that costs upwards of Â£20,000 learn to fucking spell.
> 
> That is it, nothing more, I mean for fucks sake you get free schooling in this country!


I think you missed a comma:

"...upwards of Â£20,000*,* learn to fucking spell."

As for this, it just doesn't make grammatical sense:

"That is it, nothing more, I mean for fucks sake"


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

My Dad could quite easily own 10 or 20 Â£20k+ Cars .. and he is dyslexic, cant read or write for toffee

shame best strip him of his finances then...

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

baynesey said:


> My Dad could quite easily own 10 or 20 Â£20k+ Cars .. and he is dyslexic, cant read or write for toffee
> 
> shame best strip him of his finances then...
> 
> :lol:


Fair play to him and every respect for what he's achieved. But, with respect, he wouldn't be on the Forum anyway would he?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> baynesey said:
> 
> 
> > My Dad could quite easily own 10 or 20 Â£20k+ Cars .. and he is dyslexic, cant read or write for toffee
> ...


he has been on forums, granted his spelling isnt upto to scratch, I have suggested on other forums they have a spell/grammer checker, there are PHP scripts out there that do it .. end of the day, it is a forum not a GCSE exam


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Very clever, ha ha, however you completely miss the point (on purpose so you can raise petty point possibly?) which is this. ....

There is a relaxed way of writing on forums, we all use it. It is conversational typing. Grammatical correctness doesnt apply and people who are dyslexic are not within the group I am *obviously * referring to.

Its people who dont know the difference between here and hear and brake and break etc etc that I am referring to.

U see, I know the difference between 'you' and 'u' and I know the difference between chit chat forum English and the contracts and tenders I produce regularly. What is amazing is how people dont know the difference between their, there and they're.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

rballtt said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If you can afford a car that costs upwards of Â£20,000 learn to fucking spell.
> ...


actually, I think he missed a ';' - upwards of Â£20,000; learn to etc....

but who's counting?..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

come on guys, all of us hear can brake this up now no nead 4 it


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just cos youv found the fuckin flame room theres know need to fucking dragup old posts you fuckin cockhead!


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

piss off wankface IÂ´ll do what I want


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

spain said:


> piss off wankface IÂ´ll do what I want


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a cock post.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't think I've ever heard of a cock post.

Does it help with impotence?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

its very similar to wankface and cocklips etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK cammy knickers :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Cock post as per google image


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

this post is even funnier now iÂ´m pissed in work


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

anyone got any chewing gum .........my breath stinks


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Here u go










or


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

IÂ´ll go for the second choice, the amount of fit women that pass this office iÂ´ll need it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chew on these !


----------

